# Dodo Juice Basics of Bling Detailing Spray



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*
Dodo Juice Basic's of Bling Detailing Spray - it is exactly what it says on the bottle, a quick detailer.

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*
Basics of Bling Detailing Spray cleans and shines all surfaces - and it's not just about the perfection. It leaves a little protection behind, too, making it a versatile all-rounder. If you need one spray that does a bit of everything, this is the one.

It removes bugs and tar, acts like a waterless wash, leaves surfaces glossy and slick, and smells heavenly. A water-based wonder, gentle enough to use during final buffing stages without interfering unduly with fresh wax or sealant.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

My Luna Grey SEAT Leon

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*
In a word, terrific. I've used my fair share of QDs and like the rest the Dodo Juice offering really does the job. Not only that I felt it left a lovely slick surface behind, giving a wetter look to the silver.

The bottle itself is great coming with a fine mist which means you get pretty much zero product wastage and in the recession that is an important point!

Overall I really liked this little QD, having not got much Dodo in my collection I can see it sneaking in, as like the rest of the range the QD delivers.

Here are some pics after use:





































Not only this, the QD is great for windows, great for removing fresh bugs from my mirror covers and terrific at removing bird droppings. It is a definite keep in the car QD for the moments where you need to remove any of the above or even greasy finger prints. It also delivered that "cleaning" factor required from this type of product.

As an extra job for this QD it makes a great drying aid. If your in a rush use this as a drying aid and the car will be left seriously fresh looking. I was very impressed with this using it just as a drying aid also.

*
WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?
*
Well, it is the million dollor question of retail. This product is another corkers from the boys at Dodo, you'd have thought looking at their range... "I wish they did a QD" - well here it is. It isn't a fussy product, it seems to add a little to the finish and it is branded like the rest of the dodo range so will fit in a treat. I wasn't sure it would do anything for me this, having been blown away by SN Hybrid I was then blown away by the quick detailer offered by the Dodo lads. It isn't expensive at £7.90 from i4d in fact that is an absolute bargain.

Thank you Dom for supplying this product to test. I think I will now have it in my arsenal forever.


----------

